Ask HN: How do you keep track of the interesting things you find on HN? - hackerm0nkey
======
kirubakaran
I use [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/) to take notes and tag.

I've been working on Histre and it aims to be your internet copilot, helping
you with painless, seamless knowledge management and other things.

One example use-case is, vacation planning. My gf used to use a spreadsheet to
research and shortlist AirBnBs. It was painful. We're off to Portugal in a few
days and she used Histre to plan the whole thing. She took notes and tagged
AirBnB listings right from their website and filtered it on Histre. She's
ecstatic ;-)

I'd love to hear from you (k@histre.com) and I'll build any features that'll
help you.

~~~
tomjen3
I am confused by what exactly it is that you are trying to do. It kinda sounds
like I should upload my internet history to you and then I can tag it? Or do I
search through your site?

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks for checking it out and giving me feedback. I definitely need to
improve how I describe it.

Right now it does:

1\. Improved history (tree style, time spent, dedupe)

2\. Improved bookmarks + notes + tags; that is, you can go to any website and
take notes and type #tags in your notes. When you go to
[https://histre.com/notes/](https://histre.com/notes/) you'll see all your
notes. You can filter by tags, search etc.

3\. Low Friction Publishing : when you take notes as described above, you can
add #pub and the note will be published and be available on your public page.
Here are some notes other members have published:
[https://histre.com/pub/all/](https://histre.com/pub/all/)

You'll soon be able to share with just your team, and see only relevant
notes/bookmarks from others in the topics that interest you.

I'll also send this to you by email so that you get notified. Please let me
know what you think. Thanks!

------
buboard
I use a small bookmarking site i made for saving links quickly. It filters by
domain / date / tags, plus i use it to keep notes on links. It also tracks the
referer which is handy to remember where i found the link (if available;
google search and HN do not allow that though). It also saves an archived copy
of the page for future reference. The site is
[https://pinplz.com/](https://pinplz.com/)

------
david_frier
I don't, very much. Mostly I read, and move on.

Once in a while, I find something longer which I really want to read later. I
save those to InstaPaper.

~~~
hackerm0nkey
but shouldn't you? At this very moment I vaguely remembered that I came across
an offline reader of web pages, but for the life of me I can't remember where
I found that ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
hackerm0nkey
found it, luckily I had parked a web page that linked to it
[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

------
hackerm0nkey
More like blog posts, articles, links, etc.. I've tried few things in the past
from plain browser bookmarking to buku or even just a plain text markdowns.
But nothing seems to be a perfect fit to the problem.

Interested to see what other people do and use.

------
tomjen3
If it is a blog that I care about, then I add its rss feed. If it is something
else, then I either add it to pocket to read later or store a bookmark in my
browser, because I like to pretend it is 1993.

------
petee
The 'favorite' button that is on every post? I assumed thats why its there

------
aurizon
I grab them with a control-D to a collection I call Alpha. When I have a
little time, I right click Alpha and 'open all', which opens them all in tabs.
I then view them one at a time, going incognito for some paywalls, and failing
to see some paywalls. Those I want, remain in Alpha, others I delete from
Alpha. If a site is paywalled and I am able to find a way to defeat the
paywall and like it, I keep it. Currently Alpha is at 43, when I get to 50
that I want to keep, I will start a 'beta'. When I have idle time I browse and
hop skip and jump until I fall into the arms of Lethe.....

------
rajeshmr
Pocket + tags

~~~
houssem_fat
I think that [https://notion.so](https://notion.so) worth a try.

~~~
digital_voodoo
Pocket for me too. Wish I could use Notion for this (I use it for many other
things), hope they release their Firefox extension soon.

------
kasey_junk
Pinboard.in

